

Show HN: omni.js, Modernized Adobe Omniture Analytics Client - fka
https://github.com/metglobal/omni.js

======
zer0defex
As a coder, I love stuff like this. As an enterprise analytics person using
SiteCatalyst, I'll stay far away from it. Why? These custom libraries fast
become headaches with adding an additional upkeep cost as well as having a
non-standard means of implementation, which immediately translates into
experienced SiteCat folks having partially non-applicable knowledge, making
finding good talent all that much harder when it's already a PITA. Trust me,
the official libraries for SiteCat (and Google Analytics for that matter) have
LOTS of room for improvement, I agree. But the short of it is, those libraries
are hardened from deployment across numerous sites, situations, and scenarios
and rolling a custom solution like this throws all that out the window making
identification of tracking issues more difficult as well. I've dealt with too
many clients that had a good dev team or person that rolled their own
solutions like this, and inevitably those people will leave, and leadership
will be left to usually re-implement the official, standard solution, which
can be very costly as you can imagine. Personally though, thank you for
sharing your work, I love looking at stuff like this whether I use it on the
job or not.

~~~
fka
Thanks for your kind review. The standard one makes the codebase some spagetti
and I've decided to improve the default client. It already uses the original
one at background, just covers it. You can still use the standard one, but you
also can use this one at the same time; It makes your code more readable. I
think. Thanks for your comment :)

